# First Morel 2022 Lancaster, PA



## Charlotte Vaughn (Apr 11, 2020)

April 13,2022

Found my first morel of the season today in Lancaster, PA. Happy hunting Pennsylvania!!!


----------



## redtop (Apr 17, 2016)

Congratulations you probably found the first one in pa


----------



## Charlotte Vaughn (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks! I found 2 more today under some old apple trees. Don’t let the cool weather stop you from going out!!! Felt great out actually!



redtop said:


> Congratulations you probably found the first one in pa


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Charlotte Vaughn said:


> Thanks! I found 2 more today under some old apple trees. Don’t let the cool weather stop you from going out!!! Felt great out actually!


Well Hello There @Charlotte Vaughn
Wade here... So Very glad to see you Enjoying,
And Joined in the Hunt on here Together with Us.
Robinbluebird and Myself Use to drive out to Lancaster Most Every week, and Buy a bunch of cars at Manheim, we would stay at the Lancaster Inn ..and always buying Gas and food at "Sheets" then After auction We'd begin driving all the cars on the 76 Turnpike back to Indianapolis ..We Hunted the SGL for Morels around and Near "Dinasour Rock"..
We had many friends there, but we quit going out there about 3 yrs ago..
I want to Visit again someday
"Love The Hunt"


----------



## Charlotte Vaughn (Apr 11, 2020)

Found some more morels this morning! We will have rain for the next 3 days and plan to go back to check right after. Lancaster.


----------



## Charlotte Vaughn (Apr 11, 2020)

Danish Biologists Cultivate Morel Mushrooms Year-Round With New Indoor Technique


The black morel mushrooms are grown in a climate-controlled environment that produces 20 pounds per square yard per year




www.smithsonianmag.com


----------

